# Seasoning flame box elder slab



## Jontschanz (Apr 20, 2016)

Any suggestions for seasoning a 2" x 36" cross section slab of flame box elder to reduce the checking? Wax , Pentacryl???


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Anchorseal and let dry naturally in your garage or in your attic. Sticker off the deck and wait. Boxelder doesn't take long to dry. The 1 year per inch of thickness does not apply to boxelder, nor about 75% or more to other species. It's another "rule of thumb" that has no merit since there's way too many variables.

P.S. chili is seasoned - wood is dried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Anchorseal and let dry naturally in your garage or in your attic. Sticker off the deck and wait. Boxelder doesn't take long to dry. The 1 year per inch of thickness does not apply to boxelder, nor about 75% or more to other species. It's another "rule of thumb" that has no merit since there's way too many variables.
> 
> P.S. chili is seasoned - wood is dried.



Here is chili that's been dried....

Reactions: Funny 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 20, 2016)

looks more like barf...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> looks more like barf...



Pre-masticated. It's all in the marketing.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------

